# Mixing different wood



## aaron2121 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone had experimented with mixing different woods together?


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 30, 2015)

I do it often.  Usually pecan mixed with something.   Depending on the meat it might be apple or cherry.  I usually let hickory run by itself.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup, mixing a strong wood with a lighter wood works.


----------



## brican (Jan 31, 2015)

I buy a 20lb bag hardwood blend ... maple, beach and birch .. I will also add some softwood dust to the mix as well


----------



## aaron2121 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful information,it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2015)

Brican said:


> I buy a 20lb bag hardwood blend ... maple, beach and birch .. I will also add some softwood dust to the mix as well


Brican, morning..........  Out of curiosity, what softwoods do you add....  are they added to certain cuts of meat's smoke.....

Dave


----------



## mjeffcoat (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually mix fruit woods with hickory or mesquite I only use mesquite for brisket though.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 31, 2015)

Think of it as similar to whiskey - there are single-malts, and there are blends.


----------

